# 2 more



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

Stabilized mango dyed orange ( I love this color ) and walnut burl I think I got from Marcus a while back. Both finished with my normal finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

Woops forgot to flip picture.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2014)

That cat sure buffs those out nicely for ya !


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

Ha yeah her brother finally came home. Had both of them up there and forgot to take a picture. Thanks tom


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2014)

I just ordered a cpl gunmetal last night. I've been racking my brain to figure what wood, would look nice on em. Looks like earth tones compliment them well. I might try ycb ..........


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I just ordered a cpl gunmetal last night. I've been racking my brain to figure what wood, would look nice on em. Looks like earth tones compliment them well. I might try ycb ..........


The. Grayish Beb and darker wood are the big selling. ( walnut pistachio and even mango dyed orange ) blue and orange and red haven't done much. Those mag be my freebies I promised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Finish looks great. Keep on trucking. or turning.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Finish looks great. Keep on trucking. or turning.
> 
> Ray


Had to get up at 5 this morning to glue up more blanks. Not fussing. Lol


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 25, 2014)

Great Form, Fit and Finish on some great looking timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

Ty les


----------



## BarbS (Feb 25, 2014)

Those look beautiful. Almost dost thou persuade me to go for a shinier finish!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

BarbS said:


> Those look beautiful. Almost dost thou persuade me to go for a shinier finish!


That's what sells for me barb. Only had one or two ask for a satin finish. Just about don't know how to do that anymore.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

I pretty much use the finish that andrew uses. He has a video on YouTube under @haddenhailers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

